# erkeğe hasta olması ne acayip



## rupertbrooke

From a cartoon whose author I can't trace but it's very amusing.
The dialogue goes like this:-
 Kızların sütyen kopçasını hızlı açan *erkeğe hasta olması* ne acaip di mi (değil mi)?14 saniyeye  indirim seni geçtim.                                                                                                                                                                                            Anıl, sıkıldım artık...                                                                                                                                                 Kerİzim, ben kızları *zıpızlarken* bakarsın sonra...
Kay kenara..

What exactly do the highlighted words mean?


----------



## Black4blue

*Hasta olmak* means _to love so much/adore/admire_ here.

_Kızların sütyen kopçasını hızlı açan erkeğe hasta olması ne acayip, değil mi? : It's weird that girls adore/love the boys who open (girls') bra hooks fast, isn't it?_

*zıpızlarken* is a word made up by him probably and means _to_ _make love_.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks so much for your prompt & very useful answer.  Everyday I do a cartoon or two to help my understanding of the spoken language but they are uphill work. I need help wıth another one which I will ask for shortly in another thread. Nowhere have I found that hasta olmak means to adore/love. Presumably, 14 saniyeye indirim means 'I can lower it in 14 seconds, I have overtaken you' but I'm not sure about why the -ye not -de is suffixes to saniye. Bakarsın sonra here must mean 'you never know what happens next...'


----------



## Asr

No, he means he unhooks the bra faster now, in 14 seconds. (He decreased the time it takes to unhook) 

İf he had said "14 saniyede indirdim" ( like you suggested) that could've meant he lowered the bra in 14 seconds.

.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Asr, again. I try to keep 'abreast(!)' with colloquial Turkish & find nearly all courses worse than useless, except for the outdated but marvellously thorough course by Yusuf Mardin.


----------



## Asr

I understand your frustration. Turkish can get very confusing with those little suffixes which make the phrase mean totally something else.

Feel free to ask anything that puzzles you. This is fun, and we also learn something new in exchange.


----------



## rupertbrooke

You are very kind! Thanks. The only reference to bakarsın in any grammar or dictionary states that it means 'perhaps/you never know/who knows?' A parallel is the use of değil mi?/olmaz?/olur mu? They all seem to mean ok in these sentences:-
1) sizi akşama beklerim, *olmaz mı*?       
2) Nakit *olmaz mı?*
3) bize gelirsin, değil mi?   [I know what değil mi means usually]    
4) mektubu yazarsın, *olur mu?*
The three sentences here illustrate what I mean. I'm not sure the exact meaning of the highlighted words: 'ok' seems to work for all four.


----------



## Asr

Exactly. It is like adding, "if it is okay for you", after a suggestion; doesn't make much of a difference, either in the positive form "olur mu" or in the negative form "olmaz mı".

Maybe it is slightly politer to ask as "olmaz mı?" I can't even decide for sure.

In the second  sentence though, he simply asks " is it not possible in cash?"


----------



## rupertbrooke

Asr, thanks yet again! I can guess the approximate meanıng of these idioms but it is worthwhile getting the correct information from a fluent Turkish speaker.


----------

